# ENGLAND - By Emarg



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Liverpool: Anglican Cathedral*



















*City: Liverpool
County: Merseyside
Place: Anglican Cathedral*







With a heavyly-marked Neogothic style, the Anglican Cathedral of Liverpool is probably one of the most imposing cathedrals in the world, which also dominates the view of the city thanks to its location in one of the higher hills. Built over more than 70 years, it is especially striking for the gigantism adopted in its details, especially in the interior design, with passageways and bridges that cross in the open spaces.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

If you do visit Liverpool again, then make sure to take a trip up the tower of the cathedral - for great views and an impressive experience. I wonder did you visit the catholic cathedral too?


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Didn't know about the Catholic Cathedral. Looks very similar to Niemeyer's churches in Brazil. I'll probably go there in the next trip.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

EMArg said:


> Didn't know about the Catholic Cathedral. Looks very similar to Niemeyer's churches in Brazil. I'll probably go there in the next trip.


That's a shame...Yes, you must. In fact it sits just at the other end of the street ( Hope street) on which the anglican cathedral sits. If you do ever visit be sure to descend to the crypt ( £3.50). A vast Romanesque structure. The only part to be completed of what was to be the world's largest cathedral.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Liverpool: Lime St. Station*



















*City: Liverpool
County: Merseyside
Place: Lime St. Station*







The impressive Lime St. Station is the oldest railway station in the world still in use. Although it was remodeled several times during several decades, its last general restoration was the most relevant, with the construction of new platforms and the opening of passenger services to scottish destinations.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful shots of lovely city....love the massive cathedral.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Of course Liverpool Lime street station had always had direct services to all points in the U.K, but after a series of cuts in the 1960's - then other cuts beyond that - lost several important direct connections. The recent upgrades will permit some of these services to be restored; including the direct Glasgow service.

Seems like a brief visit.... Hopefully you will return and explore in more detail.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Quick City Overview: Chester*



















*City: Chester
County: Cheshire
Place: Quick City Overview *







Very close to the border between England and Wales, the city of Chester was almost 2 milleniums ago a settlement founded by the Emperor Vespasian. Its final boom was, however, during the Industrial Revolution of the 18th Century, when two railway stations were built, at a time when the railroad was just beginning to mass. Along with the old medieval houses were built, as a result of the quick development of the city, Norman neo-medieval architecture buildings, which today characterize and hierarchize its touristic background, being one of the main secondary destinations of the UK.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about England


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It is lovely to walk the Roman wall in Chester - even in the rain......


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Chester: Cathedral*



















*City: Chester
County: Cheshire
Place: Chester Cathedral*







The first version of the Chester Cathedral was built in the 11th Century and it's has a rich repertoire of british architectural styles as a result of the many extensions and modifications of the last thousand years. It acts nowadays as the cultural epicenter of Chester, as well as the starting point for the massive events the city has throghout the year.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------

